# Padron and the over-hyped overrated Cuban Cigars



## soonersublime

I have smoked around 20 Padrons and around 6 Cuban cigars. While I will admit Cuban cigars are very very good they are no match compared to the unmatched by anyone quality of a Padron. That goes for every one that I have smoked. A 45, 26, 64, x000 you name it it is a beast compared to almost anything out there. I have enjoyed every Cuban I have smoked, from Cohiba Siglo III's to Romeo's to Partagas, you name it. 

I am addicted to the quality from smoke to smoke w/ the Padrons. For every Cuban I have smoked I have smoked a better NC. Outside of the fact that I have thouroughly enjoyed every Cuban I have smoked I just don't feel they are worth the trouble in getting let alone the cost. I have officially decided to get a box of Cohiba Siglo VI's and keep them in the humi for when good friends come over so they have something to look at and enjoy for special occasions. But if these special friends are at the pad and they know what a good cigar is then I won't be offering them a Cuban.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Opinions will, of course, vary. Also, the vast majority of Cubans are affordable and not as expensive as a Siglo VI.


----------



## Dread

You have only smoked 6 cuban cigars yet if we name it youve smoked it? I think there are more than 6 different cuban cigars in the world. Ill have to check though:smoke2:

Every country has its own unique flavor, its only natural that not everyone will enjoy the cuban twang. I have also heard many people that have said Padron Annis are the best cigars in the world including cubans. Its entirely subjective though. Personally Nicaragua is my favorite country of origin for cigars, but I think youll find many if not the majority that feel cuban tobacco is the best in the world even if it has declined.


----------



## Nickerson

Its a matter of taste really. I don't know if I will ever have 1 steady above all else favorite cigar. Depends on my mood really.

Never-the-less, I've never had a bad Padron. Whether its their Padron Classic series or Padron Anniversary.

Though you can say all cigars are alike in how they are all made of Tobacco, you really can't compare Domestic cigars to Habano's. Apples and Oranges.


----------



## bigslowrock

Are you comparing maddies to non maddies?


----------



## Rev2010

It's definitely subjective and personal opinion....

....... however I am so with ya bro! Padron's kick ass and are my top favorite cigar, well Padrons and La Flor Domincana Double Ligero Hammers from Holt's. Those two are IMO unmatched by any cigar I've ever had and I've had my fair share of Cubans. Cubans are good, but I've just never caught the excitement behind them. I think a lot of people succumb to the forbidden fruit syndrome, but many experienced people here praise them and I don't downplay their opinion. It's just for me not one has beaten my top fav's yet.

I typically get Padron 4000's, and on trips and special occasions I also typically stock some 1926's - all Maduro's btw. Even among other NC's I've never yet tasted ANY that are as amazing and unique as a Padron and I love a ton of NC's. And in the same respect I've never ever had a Dominican cigar as unique and amazing as the LFD DL.


Rev.


----------



## ongreystreet

bigslowrock said:


> Are you comparing maddies to non maddies?


Also comparing much much more expensive cigars to cheaper cigars.

If you spend more for those Cubans then the Padrons, chances are you ain't smoking the real McCoy.


----------



## Breakaway500

Never smoked a CC,but for all the NC's I have tried, Padrons are in my top three smokes. Cigars are like any other commodity.Not every one suits every person or taste. 

Might try some CC's...some day. Might not. So far,I have found a lot of NC's I really like...and some I really don't..:smoke2:


----------



## bas

I don't know, that Cohiba Maduro is a downright delicious cigar. I have not had enough cigars to really make a broader statement.


----------



## dave8274

Speaking of Padrons, is there anywhere with consistently good prices on them or are they often found on sale?


----------



## Nickerson

dave8274 said:


> Speaking of Padrons, is there anywhere with consistently good prices on them or are they often found on sale?


Padron cigars generally don't vary in prices much from vendor to vendor. They seem to enforce MSRP pretty strictly. However, CigarsInternational has great prices on 5ers and boxes and cigarplace.biz has best box prices.


----------



## Arnie

Taste is so very subjective. It might be that you simply prefer the taste of Padrons to all other cigars. That's just fine. 

However, with CC's there is definitely a subtlety of flavor that may be difficult to pick up at first. It's helpful to have a clean palate and a clear mind to really enjoy some CC's. There is a lot going on and it isn't always in your face flavor like some Nic's. Think of it this way: If you listen to Beethoven's 9th in your car with the window open on a busy street you will miss a lot of the nuances of the music. But in your living room you'll be able to hear what you missed otherwise. It's similar with CC's, they are much more subdued and the subtle tastes that come and go can easily escape you if you're not paying attention.


----------



## dave8274

Nickerson said:


> Padron cigars generally don't vary in prices much from vendor to vendor. They seem to enforce MSRP pretty strictly. However, CigarsInternational has great prices on 5ers and boxes and cigarplace.biz has best box prices.


Thanks! I kind of thought that was the case but was hoping maybe someone knew of a deal  Both prices seem good, unfortunately both mostly sold out of boxes.


----------



## ckay

I've seen boxes of 45s on eBay for $200 in the past. That's the only deal I've seen.


----------



## JGD

Dread said:


> You have only smoked 6 cuban cigars yet if we name it youve smoked it? I think there are more than 6 different cuban cigars in the world.


Yea man, you should really smoke more than 6 cigars before judging the production from the entire country. That being said, you will always be hard pressed to find a more consistent smoke than that Padron releases.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ckay said:


> I've seen boxes of 45s on eBay for $200 in the past. That's the only deal I've seen.


Seriously? I didn't know one could sell tobacco on eBay. Nice to know..I'll have to check it out.
For the OP'r....I'm not sure where you are getting the CC from but many times they get here faster than a package from inside the states for me. Price wise.......I can generally buy CC 2-1 over Padrons.(64,26,45,etc) I love both and try to keep some of each around. Never know what mood is going hit me when I head to the box. Sometimes I go there with predetermined thoughts of one or the other and come away with something totally different.


----------



## soonersublime

I'm not going to say I have given up on CC's completely. I never intended to say that they are worthless. I find them very interesting. I think they merely just didn't meet the hype. I have tried them in most frames of mind and have tasted the difference. I feel I am still looking for the ones that blow my mind. The ones that seem to be rated the highest are very very expensive. I have only tried one of these expensive ones and it was damn good, just not worth the dollars when I know I can get 2 Padron anny's for the same price. I feel the better ones I have smoked would be a high 80 low 90 in my book while all the Padron's are a 90 or above. I will venture a little further w/ CC's but I will not invest heavily into them. I assure you the showcase humidor in my man cave will be full of Padron's. I will def have to check out the Opus X's soon though, that's my next step. I am still new to these wonderful delights and def learning the nuances of them and have much to learn, I merely wanted to stir up some controversey w/ my thoughts.


----------



## z0diac

Lumping all "Cubans" into a single category - the ones you've smoked - is the worst case of stereotyping/prejudice I've seen in a loooong time.

Cubans are like any other country's cigars. There's both good and bad (or at least mediocre  ) And even year to year the quality varies from country to country.

So just because you had some Cubans that didn't blow you away, I wouldn't -ever- say "Cubans are good cigars" or "Cubans are bad cigars"

That's like saying  American girls are pretty or American girls are ugly.

There's SOOO many different varieties, that by just saying "Cubans" - you're giving new definition to the word generalization!


----------



## Dan-Hur

z0diac said:


> Lumping all "Cubans" into a single category - the ones you've smoked - is the worst case of stereotyping/prejudice I've seen in a loooong time.
> 
> Cubans are like any other country's cigars. There's both good and bad (or at least mediocre  ) And even year to year the quality varies from country to country.
> 
> So just because you had some Cubans that didn't blow you away, I wouldn't -ever- say "Cubans are good cigars" or "Cubans are bad cigars"
> 
> That's like saying American girls are pretty or American girls are ugly.
> 
> There's SOOO many different varieties, that by just saying "Cubans" - you're giving new definition to the word generalization!


To be fair, though, I've heard the same kind of generalization of Cuban cigars, only with a positive spin. There was a post awhile back that basically said "if you think NCs are better than CCs, then you just don't know any better." As if it were impossible to be a serious smoker and still prefer NCs. I can't weigh in on Cubans because I've never had one, but I've had plenty of really awesome non-Cubans and some of them are pretty cheap and low quality by other standards. That may be inexperience talking, but so long as I like it, I don't really care what someone else thinks about it.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoke what you like, like what you smoke brother. Padrons are excellent cigars no doubt but as Jimmy said, it's tough to judge a book after reading 6 pages (unless it's Playboy).


----------



## soonersublime

I have fully admitted the numbers that I have smoked. I have smoked what was generally considered the better cigars by ratings. Minimum 8.6 on this site and most rated in the high to mid 90's. I think my opinion on this is partly prejudice because of my lack of experiences w/ CCs but the level of quality among the Cubans dollar for dollar w/ Padron is just not there. I know I am smoking legit Cubans before you go there. I am not trying to say they "suck" by any means, I am merely pointing out my opinion that they are WAY OVER-HYPED.


----------



## soonersublime

scottw said:


> Smoke what you like, like what you smoke brother. Padrons are excellent cigars no doubt but as Jimmy said, it's tough to judge a book after reading 6 pages (unless it's Playboy).


I don't disagree at all. It's just the first 6 pages weren't as good as I was expecting. I only hope the story gets better.


----------



## Scott W.

soonersublime said:


> I don't disagree at all. It's just the first 6 pages weren't as good as I was expecting. I only hope the story gets better.


Keep reading but also understand, Padrons are aged very well before release, cubans are not. Let them sit and rest before trying them. If you are smoking cubans right of the truck, stick to Bolivar PC's, Hoyo Palma Extras and maybe RASS. Other than that, the majority need sleep. Padrons can be smoked right away because they already have years of rest behind them so make sure you are doing an "apples to apples" comparison.


----------



## Cigary

Guess you've already the gotten the message about taste being subjective and at your rate of education of what you have encountered this is what you know. It's what you don't know that will change your mind in the future. Just because we can add 2 plus 2 and understand it equals 4 does not mean we understand geometry, physics, calculous etc. Our understanding of facts as we know it does not give us understanding of facts we are not aware of. Your journey will take you into areas you never thought possible...tastes you didn't even think were going to be there. There are a lot of Cuban Cigars that are just as good if not better than NC's and that is just my opinion. I know of a lot of great Non Cubans as well but after trying most of the cigars out there I still cannot go and do a review or thread that tells others what is the best or not the best out there because everyone is different. One mans garbage is anothers mans treasure and sometimes we need to remember not to get so over emphatic about certain brands and trash them because somebody out there loves em...unless it's an Acid or Lar Tetan.... I'm kidding, I'm kidding...haha ha....or am I?


----------



## Nickerson

ckay said:


> I've seen boxes of 45s on eBay for $200 in the past. That's the only deal I've seen.


I've see "Authentic" sports Jersey's worth $200.00+ sell for $20.00 on eBay all the time. Funny how all the sellers are from China when most of these Jerseys are made in Korea. 

You get what you pay for really. I would never gamble on cigars on eBay.



Perfecto Dave said:


> Seriously? I didn't know one could sell tobacco on eBay. Nice to know..I'll have to check it out.


Selling tobacco on eBay is against their rules...

However, selling cigar "bands" and "boxes" with the cigars still in them isn't.  Kind of humorous.

"This auction is for the cigar bands which are collectible and valuable. The tobacco is not to be consumed!"


----------



## tpharkman

Taste being an entirely personal experience I have never had a CC I didn't nub.

One would have to ask my wife about the 1/3s of NCs she constantly finds in the yard which may illustrate the less than pleasurable experience I have had with too many of those.

I guess it could be said that I really enjoy the twang:cowboyic9:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

z0diac said:


> Lumping all "Cubans" into a single category - the ones you've smoked - is the worst case of stereotyping/prejudice I've seen in a loooong time.


If it makes you feel better I'll lump all Drew Estates in one category. Tell me: is there really any difference between a Liga Privada and an Acid Blondie? :tease:

My two thoughts for the OP: Cubans generally need age and do well with quite a bit. Secondly, comparing top of the line Padrons to sticks that cost half as much from Cuba... can be problematic. And that's before we get into the subjective nature.


----------



## Matt1951

I want to hear the strong opinions about how people really feel about a cigar. Tell it like it is. Even if I disagree. I especially want to hear comparisons between cigars. If reviews are watered down, they tell us nothing. "all cigars are wonderful, it is just a matter of taste as to which one you smoke". 
Same way, I have no problem is someone writes CC are way better than NC. I wish people would just say what they really feel inside when they express an opinion on a cigar, and stop worrying about offending people who might like that particular cigar. By the way, why pay a premium price for a cigar if you have to age it?


----------



## Mante

Matt1951 said:


> I want to hear the strong opinions about how people really feel about a cigar. Tell it like it is.


Ok, I'll start with a quote the I will give you my opinion.


> I have smoked around 20 Padrons and around 6 Cuban cigars. While I will admit Cuban cigars are very very good they are no match compared to the unmatched by anyone quality of a Padron.


Absolute, total :BS!:kicknuts:

There ya go, as honest as I can be, bearing in mind I have smoked nowhere near as many cubans as some here but a damn sight more than 6!

(I'm tired of being PC lately)


----------



## Matt1951

Tashaz said:


> Ok, I'll start with a quote the I will give you my opinion.
> 
> Absolute, total :BS!:kicknuts:
> 
> There ya go, as honest as I can be, bearing in mind I have smoked nowhere near as many cubans as some here but a damn sight more than 6!
> 
> (I'm tired of being PC lately)


I think all the brains in the cigar business were kicked out of the country by Castro. Political hacks were installed to run the factories. So, the now ex-Cubans in Dominican, Honduras, Nicaragua, instituted such innovations as aging their cigars before they are shipped, which their customers preferred.

I went to high school in the 1960's, there were a pair of twins in my class whose father, a doctor, had been kicked out of Cuba. He started practice again in Indiana. The girls by the way, were extremely gifted academically. So Castro was kicking out the best and brightest. Just think, if you took George Bushes or Barack Obamas children, and installed them running a cigar factory, what you would get.


----------



## Mante

Matt1951 said:


> I think all the brains in the cigar business were kicked out of the country by Castro. Political hacks were installed to run the factories. So, the now ex-Cubans in Dominican, Honduras, Nicaragua, instituted such innovations as aging their cigars before they are shipped, which their customers preferred.
> 
> I went to high school in the 1960's, there were a pair of twins in my class whose father, a doctor, had been kicked out of Cuba. He started practice again in Indiana. The girls by the way, were extremely gifted academically. So Castro was kicking out the best and brightest. Just think, if you took George Bushes or Barack Obamas children, and installed them running a cigar factory, what you would get.


Indeed an interesting treatise but I wont go into it because it is not the subject of this thread. My point is that before you make a judgement on something that you know very little about, learn a LOT more about it.

The Non Cubans that I have smoked number only a few hundred but I will not write that whole section of cigar production off just because I have little experience in them. Geez, 20 Padrons does not even qualify someone to judge that brand in my books even though I think they are by and large nice cigars.

Pre aging is indeed a great idea for the end consumer, you pay for the privilege.


----------



## Benji

I love both and they are very different animals.

The instant gratification of a Padron is perfect for the modern consumerist society. Go to your local B&M and take a cigar off the shelf that has been rolled perfectly and aged for up to 10 years and smoke away. You will get a superb smoking experience that is quite possibly the best you can get on the planet. 

Is that the end of the story?

If it is for you then good luck to you. Go buy yourself a box of Parons and enjoy em.

This forum is a gathering of tobacco enthusiasts / experts / nut jobs. We buy and hoard tobacco by the hundreds if not thousands of sticks in search of the perfect smoke. 

But what indeed is the perfect smoke? 

Are you smoking with your morning coffee, before dinner, after dinner, lunch break, walking the dog, in a hammock on the beach, under the shelter of your backyard when its raining or maybe its 110 degrees in the shade. 

What are you drinking today with your smoke?

maybe a Coffee or is it a soda, water, whisky, rum, beer, red wine, white wine, hot chocolate... blah blah

If a Padron fits for you in every one of these variables then go ahead and buy up bulk Padrons..

I will personally buy and age hundreds of many sticks from many different countries and enjoy them over the years as they develop along with my tastes.


----------



## Matt1951

Benji said:


> I love both and they are very different animals.
> 
> The instant gratification of a Padron is perfect for the modern consumerist society. Go to your local B&M and take a cigar off the shelf that has been rolled perfectly and aged for up to 10 years and smoke away. You will get a superb smoking experience that is quite possibly the best you can get on the planet.
> 
> Is that the end of the story?
> 
> If it is for you then good luck to you. Go buy yourself a box of Parons and enjoy em.
> 
> This forum is a gathering of tobacco enthusiasts / experts / nut jobs. We buy and hoard tobacco by the hundreds if not thousands of sticks in search of the perfect smoke.
> 
> But what indeed is the perfect smoke?
> 
> Are you smoking with your morning coffee, before dinner, after dinner, lunch break, walking the dog, in a hammock on the beach, under the shelter of your backyard when its raining or maybe its 110 degrees in the shade.
> 
> What are you drinking today with your smoke?
> 
> maybe a Coffee or is it a soda, water, whisky, rum, beer, red wine, white wine, hot chocolate... blah blah
> 
> If a Padron fits for you in every one of these variables then go ahead and buy up bulk Padrons..
> 
> I will personally buy and age hundreds of many sticks from many different countries and enjoy them over the years as they develop along with my tastes.


Yes, exactly. And there is nothing wrong to say one strongly prefers Nicaraguan cigars. Or strongly prefers Cuban cigars. Although someone new to cigars may not be aware of the 3-12 month dead zone, and trying an unaged Cuban cigar, may not be happy with it. If I tried five or six representative cigars from Cuba, and did not especially enjoy them, I see no reason not to express an opinion on the subject. No one is going to say it is an expert opinion, but it is interesting to see somone who has not smoked a lot of Cubans give an honest opinion.
I think a lot of people smoke Cubans because they are a status symbol. Then, there are the enthusiasts who truly love them.

It does not take many years of aging. Just give at least 6 months at the factory. I can see people aging cigars with a Famous Nicaraguan 3000 at a $2 price point. There is no reason for any factory not to give 6 months minimum aging, especially for expensive cigars.


----------



## Mante

> I think a lot of people smoke Cubans because they are a status symbol.


 In the US maybe but a Padron is rarer here than Cubans. I can walk 2 miles & buy a Cuban. To get a Padron I need to go 15 miles & pay $32 minimum.


----------



## cigarlvr

Padron has never let me down yes some are very expensive but you get what you pay for and what you get is greatness


----------



## asmartbull

soonersublime said:


> I have smoked around 20 Padrons and around 6 Cuban cigars. While I will admit Cuban cigars are very very good they are no match compared to the unmatched by anyone quality of a Padron. That goes for every one that I have smoked. A 45, 26, 64, x000 you name it it is a beast compared to almost anything out there. I have enjoyed every Cuban I have smoked, from Cohiba Siglo III's to Romeo's to Partagas, you name it.
> 
> I am addicted to the quality from smoke to smoke w/ the Padrons. For every Cuban I have smoked I have smoked a better NC. Outside of the fact that I have thouroughly enjoyed every Cuban I have smoked I just don't feel they are worth the trouble in getting let alone the cost. I have officially decided to get a box of Cohiba Siglo VI's and keep them in the humi for when good friends come over so they have something to look at and enjoy for special occasions. But if these special friends are at the pad and they know what a good cigar is then I won't be offering them a Cuban.


I get a kick out of readying post like these, because a few months later they are in the "Habano" section asking for advise.The telling part of the OP's note is the part that CC's cost much more than NC's. Couldn't be more wrong.

See you in the Habano section in a few months....arty:


----------



## Habanolover

asmartbull said:


> I get a kick out of readying post like these, because a few months later they are in the "Habano" section asking for advise.The telling part of the OP's note is the part that CC's cost much more than NC's. Couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> See you in the Habano section in a few months....arty:


:tpd:

I have smoked a whole lot of Cuban cigars and I have smoked a few hundred Padrons. I like the Cubans better so therefore the Padrons must be over-hyped and overrated, correct?

The point I am making is the same one that has been made a few times in this thread, taste is subjective to the point of there is no right and there is no wrong.

Remember to smoke what you like and to like what you smoke!


----------



## z0diac

I think the best advice has been repeated in this thread - smoke what you like!

Who cares what country it comes from if it's a good smoke!


----------



## JonDot

I would take a Padron over the majority of CC's I have smoked.


----------



## soonersublime

I have to apologize to everyone for this thread, I was overcome by Jack Daniels last night when I voiced an opinion that hadn't matured yet.


----------



## BKDW

My two cents, if I may.

Some Cubans are definitely overrated. Some Cubans are not.
The same can be said for any Nicaraguan, Honduran, or Dominican. 

But I will say this (IMO): when a Cuban is on the TOP of its game, the others do not compare. But the problem is finding them when they are on the top of their game. I liken them to a basketball player who is inconsistent but when he has things going, is an absolute treat to watch. 

The truth is that I have had flavors and experiences with Cubans that I have not really had with non-Cubans (except for a few).

So then, would I go out of my way to get a Cuban? No, I wouldn't. The cost and lack of availability is somewhat prohibitive to me. The fact is also that there are gems of cigars out there that are non-Cuban. It has taken me some time to find them (literally going through HUNDREDS of different cigars), but in the process I have learned a great deal about cigars. 

The reality is that there are GREAT non-cubans out there. It may take you some time to find them, though. There are cigars that I have had made on American soil that blew me away (Hint, hint: MIAMI) that could rival ANY Cuban made out there. Some of my BEST smokes have actually been Miami made (and cost no more than 4 bucks a pop). 

Bottom line:

Yes, Cubans are good. Are they overhyped? Some are, but some DEFINITELY are not (I would love to get my hands on a Partagas Lusitania). My suspicion is that the AVERAGE Cuban is probably better than the average non-Cuban. But averages don't tell you about individual cigars.... I have had cigars from America and Nicaragua that would EASILY keep up with the Cubans that I have had. And I have had Cubans that I thoroughly was not impressed by (Cohiba Siglo III is a good example). 

In the end, experience is the best teacher.


----------



## BKDW

And yes, Padron 1964 and 1926 are WORLD class cigars, for sure. 

And yes, I would actually take the 1964 series over most of the Cubans I have had. 

They are superb smokes. 


Those smokes are NO JOKE.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nickerson said:


> I've see "Authentic" sports Jersey's worth $200.00+ sell for $20.00 on eBay all the time. Funny how all the sellers are from China when most of these Jerseys are made in Korea.
> 
> You get what you pay for really. I would never gamble on cigars on eBay.
> 
> Selling tobacco on eBay is against their rules...
> 
> However, selling cigar "bands" and "boxes" with the cigars still in them isn't.  Kind of humorous.
> 
> "This auction is for the cigar bands which are collectible and valuable. The tobacco is not to be consumed!"


I should have known........I dabble in the billiards industry and it's the same with ivory. Even though it's legal to have and hold and own...you can't sell it on the bay.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I think I should buy as many CC and Padrons as I can in the next year and report back with my findings in the next 4-5 years.
Please keep this thread alive for me so I don't have to do a search!:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## JGD

soonersublime said:


> I have to apologize to everyone for this thread, I was overcome by Jack Daniels last night when I voiced an opinion that hadn't matured yet.


No need to apologize man, an opinion is an opinion. Some may disagree with it, but in the end taste is completely subjective.


----------



## Rev2010

soonersublime said:


> I have to apologize to everyone for this thread, I was overcome by Jack Daniels last night when I voiced an opinion that hadn't matured yet.


Geez, don't apologize man. There are plenty of people that are quite uptight and take offense to every little thing and insist you must try 1000 before forming an opinion. It's your opinion and your discovery, ain't nothing wrong with that. But a lot of their points are true. If one tries 6 NC's and thinks they're not as good as cubans than that too is not fair and misguided. However, in your case you happened to fall on an absolutely amazing cigar - Padron. They really are top crop IMO. As I said though I agree with you snce I've had many more cubans and none have compared to Padron and LFD DL's. That's my personal opinion, and it doesn't mean it's wrong or right fir everyone but for me it is. Problem is people read your post and automatically take it as a blanket statement which it isn't. It would be more helpful if people pointed you to their personal favorite cubans.

Rev.


----------



## Cigary

soonersublime said:


> I have to apologize to everyone for this thread, I was overcome by Jack Daniels last night when I voiced an opinion that hadn't matured yet.


You should read some of the PWI threads...you won't feel so bad.

Cigars like most anything else is a subjective hobby...wine is subjective...food, women etc. Like I said earlier as you continue this hobby you are going to come across more cigars that will change your opinion even more leaving you with a goofy grin thinking that there are still a lot of things out there that could be even better. FOG's like myself tend to smile ruefully knowing that another newb is just following the same pathway we all do and experience things in much the same way. I can remember when I thought I smoked the first Holy Grail Cigar...then I smoked another,,then another.


----------



## Rosie

It all comes down to your own personal tastes. I have tried quite a few CCs over the years and for my money the Partagas Series D is the only one I've liked enough to buy again (and again, and again). I love Padrons as well but I seldom buy them as they're pretty pricey for me. 

Bottom line, if you like it, that's all that matters. Don't ever let anyone tell you any differently.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## harley33

soonersublime said:


> I have to apologize to everyone for this thread, I was overcome by Jack Daniels last night when I voiced an opinion that hadn't matured yet.


I wouldn't worry about it. As my wife says "a drunken man's words are a sober man's thoughts......" That may or may not apply here.

I've shown my a$$ at least once in the last week....

No big deal. Take care.


----------



## Arnie

Cigary said:


> You should read some of the PWI threads...you won't feel so bad.
> 
> Cigars like most anything else is a subjective hobby...wine is subjective...food, women etc. Like I said earlier as you continue this hobby you are going to come across more cigars that will change your opinion even more leaving you with a goofy grin thinking that there are still a lot of things out there that could be even better. FOG's like myself tend to smile ruefully knowing that another newb is just following the same pathway we all do and experience things in much the same way. I can remember when I thought I smoked the first Holy Grail Cigar...then I smoked another,,then another.


Gary, you got that right about the Holy Grail smokes. There are a bunch that I go back to when the mood hits me to re-experience the magic. I wish it worked the same way for some of the Holy Grail women I've known.........sigh.


----------



## soonersublime

harley33 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. As my wife says "a drunken man's words are a sober man's thoughts......" That may or may not apply here.
> 
> I've shown my a$$ at least once in the last week....
> 
> No big deal. Take care.


That's a fact.


----------



## tpharkman

> I think all the brains in the cigar business were kicked out of the country by Castro. Political hacks were installed to run the factories. So, the now ex-Cubans in Dominican, Honduras, Nicaragua, instituted such innovations as aging their cigars before they are shipped


Alot of folks did leave but a virtual cigar genius such as Alejandro Robaina lived his entire life in Cuba making fantastic cigars and just recently passed this year. I firmly believe that he passed on a legacy to his family that will enable them to continue their production of fantastic cigars.

During the boom Cuban cigars suffered from over production and in turn were hurt by inconsistent production and a possible/probable increase in the use of more marginal tobacco. I happen to believe that some of this bad mojo has now been finally worked out of the system.

One factor often overlooked is the question of personal incentive. What is a roller or blender or growers incentive to be great at anything in an environment where upward mobility is inhibited by the structure of government?

What I am trying to say is this, if Cuban tobacco was privatized and subsequently produced by workers that have an incentive to improve process controls and quality of work that they would be very hard to beat. IMHO humble opinion you cannot reproduce the flavors inherently found in Cuban tobacco anywhere else in the world. Unfortunately, that flavor and uniqueness will either be enhanced or diminished in its journey to become a fine and finished cigar.

I can only wish, I don't think I am alone in this, that CCs are some day grown, blended, and rolled with the same painstaking care and with the same quality control as a Padron.


----------



## bpegler

Jeff, 
I love this post. There was a time I would have shared your sentiment. I thought the CCs were overrated as the result of the "we can't get them here" syndrome. 
Fast forward a few thousand cigars. 
I was mistaken but what a joy I had in that discovery. 
Keep an open mind and perhaps the greatest smokes of your life still are ahead of you.


----------



## Cigary

Arnie said:


> Gary, you got that right about the Holy Grail smokes. There are a bunch that I go back to when the mood hits me to re-experience the magic. I wish it worked the same way for some of the Holy Grail women I've known.........sigh.


ROFL Arnie...you got that right which is why cigars are probably so popular because we can go back and relive those moments. I do the same as you said...I go back to those cigars that at the time I thought was the absolute best and the funny thing is that when I go back it brings back the memory of a lot of things as where I was,,what I was doing..etc. The AF Maduro Canone is one such cigar that always takes me back or the La Unica and LGC Wavell. As far as the women/Holy Grail concept goes,,,that is what fantasy is all about as there is no such thing as the Holy Grail Woman. Close your eyes and drink a 6 pak and anyone of them can be the Holy Grail unless they have an Adams Apple...that will sober you up and enlighten you all at the same time.


----------



## Bunker

I am sure this is heresy here but I have only smoked a few Padrons in my life and did not really enjoy them.

However, that was quite a few years ago and they were from the cheaper end of the scale. 

I will have to try one again.


----------



## Mante

Bunker said:


> I am sure this is heresy here but I have only smoked a few Padrons in my life and did not really enjoy them.
> 
> However, that was quite a few years ago and they were from the cheaper end of the scale.
> 
> I will have to try one again.


LOL. Not heresy but many will not agree. We all have premium cigars that we dont necessarily enjoy. As many have said, none can condemn anyone for smoking what they like. :dude:


----------



## BKDW

As some have said, there is no need to apologize.

But I would disagree that it is entirely subjective. There has to be a level of objectivity to it. There has to be ability to distinguish between pure dog rocket and a good smoke.

Yes, you should like what you smoke and to an extent that's all that matters, but just because you like something doesn't necessarily mean it is quality. Also, just because you dislike something doesn't mean it is not.

Case in point: Auturo Fuente Anejo (Either the 77 or 50-- I do not remember). I smoked this cigar some months ago and to be quite honest, I did not like it. The construction was flawless. This was surely one of the most complex, rich cigars I have had. Yes, it was a "great" cigar IMO, yet, I did not like it. There was something about it that was not doing it for me. 

So, subjectivity will take you so far, I think. Otherwise, what would we have to distinguish Backwoods from a Padron 1926?


----------



## JO4WVU

dave8274 said:


> Speaking of Padrons, is there anywhere with consistently good prices on them or are they often found on sale?


Ocassionally Taboo Cigar will run some specials on Padron's, thats where i have scored some solid deals.


----------



## Cigary

BKDW said:


> As some have said, there is no need to apologize.
> 
> But *I* would disagree that it is entirely subjective. There has to be a level of objectivity to it. There has to be ability to distinguish between pure dog rocket and a good smoke.
> 
> Yes, you should like what you smoke and to an extent that's all that matters, but just because you like something doesn't necessarily mean it is quality. Also, just because you dislike something doesn't mean it is not.
> 
> Case in point: Auturo Fuente Anejo (Either the 77 or 50-- *I* do not remember). *I* smoked this cigar some months ago and to be quite honest, *I* did not like it. The construction was flawless. This was surely one of the most complex, rich cigars *I* have had. Yes, it was a "great" cigar* IMO*, yet, *I* did not like it. There was something about it that was not doing it for *me*.
> 
> So, subjectivity will take you so far, *I* think. Otherwise, what would we have to distinguish Backwoods from a Padron 1926?


*Subjective* may refer to: Subjectivity, a subject's perspective, particular feelings, beliefs, desires or discovery made from information pertaining to ...

Now, after reading a short partial definition of what the term really means you wouldn't want to step out on that kind of limb to suggest that your opinion is better than somebody elses...that would suggest you are an authority which would then carry a bit more weight but not exclusive to what another still finds their cigar of choice to be what they like. The waters tend to get muddied when anyone wants to put their opinion above anothers,,,even if it's over a cigar that some might tend to call a dog rocket. I don't like Tatuajes so does that disqualify my objectivity? 
Let's see how many times you used the Pro Nouns in your post that refers to your subjective feelings for a cigar: * *in bold*

I kind of get what you are trying to say in that there are those areas where we tend to want to be specific as to want to distinguish between what is considered a "rocket" and a premium and in my subjective world I agree with you 100% that a Backwoods is not a Padron...but I would be remiss if I became adament in front of another BOTL that his opinion about what he liked was crap...esp. if he really liked it better than a Padron.

*Objectivity*: expressing or dealing with facts or conditions as perceived without distortion by personal feelings, prejudices, or interpretations

When one can be objective about something as compared to the definition above one's personal feelings have no merit as the facts speak for themselves and the jury is still out when there is a comparative debate on our beloved habit.

I respect your right to your subjective opinions about anything you believe to be the best...right up until you infer or tell me that my subjective opinion is not as good as yours.:beerchug:


----------



## JGD

BKDW said:


> But I would disagree that it is entirely subjective. There has to be a level of objectivity to it. There has to be ability to distinguish between pure dog rocket and a good smoke.
> ake you so far, I think. Otherwise, what would we have to distinguish Backwoods from a Padron 1926?


But, taste is not the only factor that helps one to arrive at a subjective opinion of a cigar. For example, I might say that yes, taste-wise, a Padron 1926 is superior to a Backwoods, however, I may also say that a Backwoods is the overall superior cigar because the difference in price outweighs the difference in taste between the two. Although I personally do not believe that, I guarantee that there are many, many people that do.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave8274*
> _Speaking of Padrons, is there anywhere with consistently good prices on them or are they often found on sale?_
> 
> Ocassionally Taboo Cigar will run some specials on Padron's, thats where i have scored some solid deals.


I know it's a bit of a pain but if you call and talk to a live human sometimes you can get the real price and not the internet I have to sell them for price because that's I was told to do and if I don't listen my account may get jerked.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Cigary said:


> *Subjective* may refer to: Subjectivity, a subject's perspective, particular feelings, beliefs, desires or discovery made from information pertaining to ...
> 
> Now, after reading a short partial definition of what the term really means you wouldn't want to step out on that kind of limb to suggest that your opinion is better than somebody elses...that would suggest you are an authority which would then carry a bit more weight but not exclusive to what another still finds their cigar of choice to be what they like. The waters tend to get muddied when anyone wants to put their opinion above anothers,,,even if it's over a cigar that some might tend to call a dog rocket. I don't like Tatuajes so does that disqualify my objectivity?
> Let's see how many times you used the Pro Nouns in your post that refers to your subjective feelings for a cigar: * *in bold*
> 
> I kind of get what you are trying to say in that there are those areas where we tend to want to be specific as to want to distinguish between what is considered a "rocket" and a premium and in my subjective world I agree with you 100% that a Backwoods is not a Padron...but I would be remiss if I became adament in front of another BOTL that his opinion about what he liked was crap...esp. if he really liked it better than a Padron.
> 
> *Objectivity*: expressing or dealing with facts or conditions as perceived without distortion by personal feelings, prejudices, or interpretations
> 
> When one can be objective about something as compared to the definition above one's personal feelings have no merit as the facts speak for themselves and the jury is still out when there is a comparative debate on our beloved habit.
> 
> I respect your right to your subjective opinions about anything you believe to be the best...right up until you infer or tell me that my subjective opinion is not as good as yours.:beerchug:


Well as long as we have gone here, lets go one step farther. If this person REALLY liked a Backwoods better than a Padron, would you REALLY have a lot of respect for his or her cigar opinion in the future? Honestly? It is one thing not to verbally deride someone for their opinion, it is quite another to give credence to foolishness.


----------



## gahdzila

Just my humble opinions:

I've tried only one Padron so far...I wasn't blown away, but it was a decent cigar. I've got a couple more in my humi to try. I'm hoping they're as good as everyone says.

I've only tried two CC's, and both were gifts - a Partagas something-or-other that was around 8.5 inches long (not that great, TBH), and a Romeo y Jullieta corona tubos last night (that was freaking AWESOME). I'm not gonna pass judgement on an entire country's tobacco industry based on my VERY limited experience. I'm sure they've got excellent cigars, and some not-so-excellent.

That said...I doubt I'll be smoking very many. I THOROUGHLY enjoy MANY non-cubans, and I've barely scratched the surface of what's out there, so I don't see much reason to expand my horizons to CC's yet. Mainly, though, I have issues with the whole legality thing. I don't think anything bad about anyone in the US who chooses to smoke them...but, personally, I'm not so keen on breaking the law for my hobby. I don't know how or where to get CC's, and I would feel VERY strange PM'ing a relative stranger (or even someone I had talked to at length) on a message board to ask them where/how they get them (which, I suppose, would be the only way I would find a source). I don't know what the risks are, or the chances of getting caught, or the possible consequences...but I would assume that there is at least *some* chance of getting caught and *some* sort of punishment; even if it's minor, it's really not worth it to me.

OK, back to your regularly scheduled programming arty:


----------



## Cigary

Bigtotoro said:


> Well as long as we have gone here, lets go one step farther. If this person REALLY liked a Backwoods better than a Padron, would you REALLY have a lot of respect for his or her cigar opinion in the future? Honestly? It is one thing not to verbally deride someone for their opinion, it is quite another to give credence to foolishness.


Yes I would because that person is the sole judge of what he likes and what he wants to smoke. Would I venture into smoking a Backwoods over a Padron because of what he likes? No I wouldn't. Calling someone "foolish" for liking what they like...now that's foolishness and a bit conceited. You are missing the point as far as what I said. Everybody has their right to like what they like without having anybody come in and tell them what is right or wrong for them. I'm thinking when you walk into a restaurant and are handed a menu you pretty much will order what you like...not what your server or the guy sitting at another table is going to tell you to order. When you go buy a car do you purchase what you want or do you let the salesperson tell you what car you are going to buy...maybe you like a Kia or a vehicle that isn't the same as a BMW..or when you purchase clothes...are you going to let somebody tell you what you should wear or are you going to make that choice yourself? I could go on and on but you hopefully will see my point...it's individual choice and that is what this hobby is about...our choice as to what we as the individual likes without having to worry about "fitting in" with what others may choose to say about our choices. Please don't get me wrong here....I choose some of the more popular brands not because of what anybody says about them but because I choose what I like...there are far too many brothers on here who say it just as much as I do....smoke what you like and like what you smoke.

Now, I may not agree with somebodys opinion of what they like but it's not my place to tell that person what they like has no validation for their own tastes.

Let's not get into a debate over what's better as far as cigars are concerned because that is a no win situation but rather take the position that we can enjoy any cigar that we like without resorting to labeling a fellow brothers likes or dislikes as being foolish. :cowboyic9:


----------



## BKDW

Cigary said:


> Now, after reading a short partial definition of what the term really means you wouldn't want to step out on that kind of limb to suggest that your opinion is better than somebody elses...that would suggest you are an authority which would then carry a bit more weight but not exclusive to what another still finds their cigar of choice to be what they like.


Wow.

I never suggested anything of the sort.

However, if that is how you read my comment, so be it.

I really do not see how you came to the conclusion about me that you came to....
all I am trying to say is that we have to have some sort of BASIS with which to evaluate things, regardless of our personal feelings. That in itself can't be entirely subjective. I gave you the Fuente example for a reason: No, I did not like the cigar, but it was still a quality cigar and a real good one. Why? Some objective factors that I looked at: Construction, quality of the tobacco leaves, etc. led me to that conclusion, regardless of my emotional response to it. In short, just because I did not _like_ it does not mean it was a bad cigar.

Is my opinion better than someone else's?

I don't know. I don't think I implied that. Yes, I gave my own PERSONAL views which were based on subjective factors and well as what I believe to be objective factors. I do believe that we can objectively measure things such as quality of construction, draw, burn, leaf quality, etc., all of which I think DO factor into the equation.


----------



## Cigary

BKDW said:


> Wow.
> 
> I never suggested anything of the sort.
> 
> However, if that is how you read my comment, so be it.
> 
> I really do not see how you came to the conclusion about me that you came to....
> all I am trying to say is that we have to have some sort of BASIS with which to evaluate things, regardless of our personal feelings. That in itself can't be entirely subjective. I gave you the Fuente example for a reason: No, I did not like the cigar, but it was still a quality cigar and a real good one. Why? Some objective factors that I looked at: Construction, quality of the tobacco leaves, etc. led me to that conclusion, regardless of my emotional response to it. In short, just because I did not _like_ it does not mean it was a bad cigar.
> 
> Is my opinion better than someone else's?
> 
> I don't know. I don't think I implied that. Yes, I gave my own PERSONAL views which were based on subjective factors and well as what I believe to be objective factors. I do believe that we can objectively measure things such as quality of construction, draw, burn, leaf quality, etc., all of which I think DO factor into the equation.


Easy big fella...this was predicated on what you said not who you are so take it down a notch. I think we can discuss anything on here without taking it personally...I wasn't attacking you but rather giving you my opinion as well. My opinion is no better than yours and vice versa and everyone of us needs to understand that our opinions on what we smoke compared to anything else is our own. That was my statement and my thoughts and you're comparative analysis for what you like or dislike is wonderful...for you. It's when we take it upon ourselves to differentiate
what is good or what isn't good and then try to persuade others what they should think about any certain brand. If a brother loves a Backwoods and thinks it's better than a Padron..is he not entitled to his opinion even though you and I don't think he's right? We do have OUR basis for what WE like,,,but not for somebody else is my point. If you missed that I'm sorry for not being able to get that point across but my point was not to make you feel that I am attacking you personally...everybody has the right to be heard without the other guy invoking he's being personally attacked because their is a difference of opinion. If we don't agree then we don't agree...but I don't see why it should degrade into a personality issue?:beerchug:

*I do believe that we can objectively measure things such as quality of construction, draw, burn, leaf quality, etc., all of which I think DO factor into the equation.[/* I agree that I as a cigar smoker can measure those things you mentioned and I can get with fellow cigar smokers and discuss those elements of a cigar...but what I won't do is tell anyone that what they choose to smoke is crap...even if I think it's crap. As you said in the above statement..this is all relevant to YOU which is great...but my point is and was for others who smoke other brands. PM me if you want to talk about this more..doesn't seem appropriate anymore to extend this into the OP's thread as I think we've seque'd enough.


----------



## Scardinoz

I seem to be riding in an entirely different boat than most of my fellow humans. I have had plenty of wonderful Cuban cigars but have never had a Padron.


----------



## BKDW

No problem Cigary. 

But I agree, it does have to do with what you like. No, I will not tell a person that Backwoods is garbage (even though I think it is). I am sure most people here think it is. It is not one of the best quality smokes out there, on any scale, even what I consider to be objective ones.

:beerchug:


----------



## Habanolover

To show that taste is subjective I am going to make the following statement which could lead to me getting laughed off of these forums.

IMO I would rather smoke a Backwoods or a Swisher than to smoke an Illusione. I honestly feel that the Backwoods is a better, tastier smoke. :banplease:


----------



## Scardinoz

Habanolover said:


> IMO I would rather smoke a Backwoods or a Swisher than to smoke an Illusione. I honestly feel that the Backwoods is a better, tastier smoke. :banplease:


You may have a point.


----------



## Habanolover

Scardinoz said:


> You may have a point.


About the ban or about the Illusione? :mrgreen:


----------



## Esoteric

I like Padron and have had a couple good CC's (not had many but the ISOMs I have had were excellent). It is all about what you like and how much you like it. :deadhorse:. Smoke what you like, like what you smoke and sometimes, agree to disagree.

As far as being able to for sure say what a "dog rocket" is, as implied before, it is different for everyone. I am sure some people may have some Padron or CC's on their "dog rocket" list. It is all about taste, not to say who's taste is better, more important, etc (not saying anyone implied that).

That said, I don't care what the construction is of a cigar if I am just going to lay it to rest in the yard so it can be dealt with accordingly (with the lawnmower). 

It is always very interesting to me to see people's differences in opinion in situations such as this one. :dude:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Habanolover said:


> About the ban or about the Illusione? :mrgreen:


The ban gets my vote! :heh:


----------



## Joecooool

z0diac said:


> Lumping all "Cubans" into a single category - the ones you've smoked - is the worst case of stereotyping/prejudice I've seen in a loooong time.
> 
> Cubans are like any other country's cigars. There's both good and bad (or at least mediocre  ) And even year to year the quality varies from country to country.
> 
> So just because you had some Cubans that didn't blow you away, I wouldn't -ever- say "Cubans are good cigars" or "Cubans are bad cigars"
> 
> That's like saying American girls are pretty or American girls are ugly.
> 
> There's SOOO many different varieties, that by just saying "Cubans" - you're giving new definition to the word generalization!


I work in Germany two weeks out of the year and load up on Cubans when I go. I can tell you that every Cuban I have ever smoked has a similar taste that I have never seen duplicated elsewhere. That being said three of my top five favorite cigars are Cubans but my number one is still the Opus XXX.


----------



## ongreystreet

Joecooool said:


> I work in Germany two weeks out of the year and load up on Cubans when I go. I can tell you that every Cuban I have ever smoked has a similar taste that I have never seen duplicated elsewhere. That being said three of my top five favorite cigars are Cubans but my number one is still the Opus XXX.


Now that this has turned into less then legal conversation for some, shouldn't this thread be moved.


----------



## Cigary

BKDW said:


> No problem Cigary.
> 
> But I agree, it does have to do with what you like. No, I will not tell a person that Backwoods is garbage (even though I think it is). I am sure most people here think it is. It is not one of the best quality smokes out there, on any scale, even what I consider to be objective ones.
> 
> :beerchug:


There ya go my friend...it's all about what we as individuals like and respecting the other guys choice of what he likes....but a Backwoods being better than an Illusione CG4....really? lol:moony:

In my AR world I'd never compare a Backwoods to a Padron but I know some good brothers who just love those things...and I had to wait a few seconds for them to say they were joking. They never smiled or skipped a beat so I thought,,,alllrrrrrrighhhty then.


----------



## Siv

Before moving to the US, I smoked cubans exclusively. They seemed really hit and miss in quality but the flavour was always great. I tried checking box codes and trying to only buy from El Laguito etc but that didn't really work out that well either. What I did stumble upon are cabinets - that's boxes of 50x unbanded cigars. The quality of each and every cabinet I bought was excellent and I stopped buying regular boxes (except for the occasional 25x box of Partagas Serie D No.4).

Now that I live here, I smoke Padrons and Fuentes and I don't really miss the cubans. They're different but they taste good, the quality control is exceptional and I enjoy smoking them.

If I was to leave the US, I probably would go back to cubans because getting Padrons outside of the US is difficult and very expensive.


----------



## Rosie

There's nothing wrong with Backwoods. It's not something I'd normally smoke, but if offered one I don't say no. Tell you what, I'd rather smoke Backwoods than some of the "premium" smokes I've had.

Truth be told, I wish I liked Backwoods better than the stuff I smoke. It would save me a lot of money!

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## BKDW

Rosie said:


> There's nothing wrong with Backwoods. It's not something I'd normally smoke, but if offered one I don't say no. Tell you what, I'd rather smoke Backwoods than some of the "premium" smokes I've had.
> 
> Truth be told, I wish I liked Backwoods better than the stuff I smoke. It would save me a lot of money!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


I agree. They actually have a pleasant taste...

And yes, some "premium" smokes are not worth the tobacco they are rolled in.


----------



## TheLurch

I will have to agree with the quality and consistancy standpoint...but Padron's don't always do it for me. They are a great smoke, but for a NC, Opus X kills a 64 or the like. The larger sized CC Cohiba's just seem to have a better taste than an opus as well for me(after aging a year....but who smokes a Cohiba that's not aged? ). To each his own, though!


----------



## Nickerson

Just enjoyed a Padron Delicias Maduro. Never fails or lets me down. One of my favorite cigars at any price point.


----------



## smelvis

I can only agree with the bulk of posters the OP doesn't have enough experience to make the statement and expect anyone to put any value to his take.

I like (make) that love Padron and am in the process of falling in Love with Cubans I also pay less for Cubans in most instances than Padrons. I also like quite a few under $5.00 cigars!

Dave


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> I can only agree with the bulk of posters the OP doesn't have enough experience to make the statement and expect anyone to put any value to his take.
> 
> I like (make) that love Padron and am in the process of falling in Love with Cubans I also pay less for Cubans in most instances than Padrons. I also like quite a few under $5.00 cigars!
> 
> Dave


Yeah but your a newbie to Cubans so I dont rate your opinion either. LMAO. J/K Dave, you know I respect your opinion on many things except blow up dolls! :fencing::mischief::lever:


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> Yeah but your a newbie to Cubans so I dont rate your opinion either. LMAO. J/K Dave, you know I respect your opinion on many things except blow up dolls! :fencing::mischief::lever:


Yeah but we got Jesse,


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Yeah but we got Jesse,


:BS. He's been turned to the brown side and is actively stalking every UPS outlet to find that delivery girl. He even told me he thought she was hotter than Paris! I'm worried about him as I've never heard him put any blow up doll above the Paris model. ROTFLMAO.opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

soonersublime said:


> I have smoked around 20 Padrons and around 6 Cuban cigars. While I will admit Cuban cigars are very very good they are no match compared to the unmatched by anyone quality of a Padron. That goes for every one that I have smoked. A 45, 26, 64, x000 you name it it is a beast compared to almost anything out there. I have enjoyed every Cuban I have smoked, from Cohiba Siglo III's to Romeo's to Partagas, you name it.
> 
> I am addicted to the quality from smoke to smoke w/ the Padrons. For every Cuban I have smoked I have smoked a better NC. Outside of the fact that I have thouroughly enjoyed every Cuban I have smoked I just don't feel they are worth the trouble in getting let alone the cost. I have officially decided to get a box of Cohiba Siglo VI's and keep them in the humi for when good friends come over so they have something to look at and enjoy for special occasions. But if these special friends are at the pad and they know what a good cigar is then I won't be offering them a Cuban.


Read this thread from beginning to end. Don't know how i missed it just stumbled on it. I think you have a long way to go on your journey with cigars. Tastes will change over and over for you throughout your years. I have seen many venture over to Cuban Cigars after smoking Non Cubans for years. They never look back, i have never quite honestly seen it the other way around. To reach such a conclusion so early in your cigar smoking lifetime. Well to put it quite frankly is premature. Smoke what you like like what you smoke, or something like that. Peace Bro!:smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

Are we still on this one.....

:deadhorse:


----------



## Loomisglx

Padron 1926 and 1964 Anniversary's rules along with the 45th Family Reserve


----------



## Shaz

Geeze, what's up with all of these old threads being dug up. I was half way through, getting all riled up, then realized I had read all of this 6 months ago. This argument will never end. Who cares! :deadhorse:


----------



## Loomisglx

How do you feel about these Padron's-
Padron 1964's, 1926's and Family 45's rule



Shaz said:


> Geeze, what's up with all of these old threads being dug up. I was half way through, getting all riled up, then realized I had read all of this 6 months ago. This argument will never end. Who cares! :deadhorse:


----------



## Shaz

Loomisglx said:


> How do you feel about these Padron's-
> Padron 1964's, 1926's and Family 45's rule


When I was reading the first few posts on this thread, I was thinking my experience is exactly opposite of the op. I've only smoked 5 or 6 Padrons. I've smoked the 1964 and rated it when I was still doing that kind of thing. It got an 8.3 on my personal rating system, which would mean that I liked it enough to buy again. But it wasn't anything like:bowdown::bowdown:to me. I also had a few of the 2000, 3000. I always thought they were a very good cigar and very well constructed. But like the op in reverse, I couldn't figure out what all the hype was about. But unlike the op, I realize that it's just my opinion and smoking 5+ Padrons doesn't qualify me to generalize about the whole line.
My previous post wasn't so much directed at your liking Padrons, rather this thread about Cubans vs whatever non Cuban argument.
Anyway, welcome to Puff. There are a lot of great old threads on here and a ton of good guys.:smoke:
Smoke what you like.


----------



## TylerDurden

Oh boy... Haha..

I can see a lot of controversy over the title... but Padron is my favorite cigar company and I do prefer them to Habano's. Though it depends on taste. Padron just fits my ideal flavor profile. Also it depends on the mood I am in.

There's no substitute for a Habano... There's no substitute for a Padron...


----------



## primetime76

TylerDurden said:


> Oh boy... Haha..
> 
> I can see a lot of controversy over the title... but Padron is my favorite cigar company and I do prefer them to Habano's. Though it depends on taste. Padron just fits my ideal flavor profile. Also it depends on the mood I am in.
> 
> There's no substitute for a Habano... There's no substitute for a Padron...


Couldn't agree mor...Padron is the best non-habano, there isn't a close second (for me anyway)!


----------



## BKDW

Shaz said:


> *Geeze, what's up with all of these old threads being dug up.* I was half way through, getting all riled up, then realized I had read all of this 6 months ago. This argument will never end. Who cares! :deadhorse:


HA!

I've noticed that too.


----------



## sengjc

Loomisglx said:


> Padron 1926 and 1964 Anniversary's rules along with the 45th Family Reserve


Do much fishing?


----------



## Mante

Loomisglx said:


> How do you feel about these Padron's-
> Padron 1964's, 1926's and Family 45's rule


Your descriptor under your username is correct, you cant swim yet. Need some floaties while you get a feel for the forum?









BTW Shaz: It's not welcome to Puff as he has been a member for 8 months. Has a whole 9 posts at this point to so well on the way to seeing more of the forum. LMAO.


----------



## harley33

Tashaz said:


> Your descriptor under your username is correct, you cant swim yet. Need some floaties while you get a feel for the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Shaz: It's not welcome to Puff as he has been a member for 8 months. Has a whole 9 posts at this point to so well on the way to seeing more of the forum. LMAO.


What he said..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Shaz

Tashaz said:


> Your descriptor under your username is correct, you cant swim yet. Need some floaties while you get a feel for the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Shaz: It's not welcome to Puff as he has been a member for 8 months. Has a whole 9 posts at this point to so well on the way to seeing more of the forum. LMAO.


I didn't notice that  Just saw the 9 posts
There are tons of great threads here, but some should just :rip:
:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Do much fishing?


I actually have a plaque on my garage wall right next to my fishing gear it says!
" Fishing is a jerk at one end of a line waiting for a jerk at the other" 
I thought it was funny when i bought it years back! 
Since i bought it though i haven't done much fishing!
Maybe i should take it down!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bpegler

Loomisglx said:


> How do you feel about these Padron's-
> Padron 1964's, 1926's and Family 45's rule


Look deeply into my eyes...

Sleep...

Sleep...

Now repeat after me,

I will not resurrect old posts.

I will not resurrect old posts.

When I count to three you will awaken feeling rested and relaxed.

1...2...3

Now, don't you feel better?


----------



## primetime76

bpegler said:


> Look deeply into my eyes...
> 
> Sleep...
> 
> Sleep...
> 
> Now repeat after me,
> 
> I will not resurrect old posts.
> 
> I will not resurrect old posts.
> 
> When I count to three you will awaken feeling rested and relaxed.
> 
> 1...2...3
> 
> Now, don't you feel better?


Man, I do feel rested and relaxed...but why the hell am I mooing like a cow every time someone says my name?!?!


----------



## dmgizzo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I actually have a plaque on my garage wall right next to my fishing gear it says!
> " Fishing is a jerk at one end of a line waiting for a jerk at the other"
> I thought it was funny when i bought it years back!
> Since i bought it though i haven't done much fishing!
> Maybe i should take it down!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That reminds me of a joke :

Two guys are out in their normal Saturday morning golf game. They get to the 6th hole where a river runs along the fairway and while they are waiting to tee off if starts to pour down rain, I mean coming down in buckets. At that point one of the golfers turns to the other and says, "Hey, look at those two jack asses wasting a Saturday fishing in the rain."

:rotfl:


----------



## OB1 Stogie

TylerDurden said:


> Oh boy... Haha..
> 
> I can see a lot of controversy over the title... but Padron is my favorite cigar company and I do prefer them to Habano's. Though it depends on taste. Padron just fits my ideal flavor profile. Also it depends on the mood I am in.
> 
> *There's no substitute for a Habano... There's no substitute for a Padron*...


:first:

Couldn't have said it better, my friend.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Is this the Loomis from SC????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dmgizzo said:


> That reminds me of a joke :
> 
> Two guys are out in their normal Saturday morning golf game. They get to the 6th hole where a river runs along the fairway and while they are waiting to tee off if starts to pour down rain, I mean coming down in buckets. At that point one of the golfers turns to the other and says, "Hey, look at those two jack asses wasting a Saturday fishing in the rain."
> 
> :rotfl:


:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Wow a CC hating thread LOL,(CC are over hyped,I smoke cigars not a Bands persona).But I wouldn't know what to smoke on New Years, if I couldn't have a Ramon allones gigantes paired with some Dom ,and if I could afford it .I would smoke a CC MC #2 ,RYJ belicoso ,and Partagas SP2 everyday,To think about it ,it is comparing apples to oranges because I hold my Padron ann mads close to my heart.Shoot just smoke what you like ,Someone wise here told me that they are just rolled rotten leaves.


----------



## SmokesBetterCigarsThanYou

I had to create a profile on this site since there is a MASS amount of disinformation going around on this site seemed toward steering people away from actual knowledge about cigars and uneducated opinions flying everywhere. 

My cigar budget currently is around $1000/month. Yes you read that correctly. That is what I spend a month on cigars - adding boxes to my collection and smoking. I have smoked everything from Behike's to Backwoods because I'm a person who is trying to actually acquire knowledge about cigars and not state something that is simply not true without having any experience and come across as an ignorant uneducated cigar "enthusiast". Does the fact I spend 1k a month on cigars mean I know more about cigars then 95% of the people on this site? Well, I wouldn't say that but I would say I probably have a more refined palate than 95% of the people on this site simply through experience. 

I have boxes of Padron Anniversary of various types in my collection and many more boxes from that one island. I will start off by saying that Padron makes very, very consistent cigars. Every Padron Anniversary I've seen looked identical, meaning absolutely perfect. The wrappers are gorgeous and simply a work of art. But, are they better than the "overhyped" CCs? Well of course it varies tremendously depending on which type of CC we are talking about. But the comparison of a good CC to a Padron Anniverary is not even close, meaning of course a good CC is in a whole different league compared to a good Padron. I'm not saying Padrons are bad I'm just saying the comparison is night and day for the complexity of smoke. Let's run a breakdown of some numbers shall we and see what is more "overhyped". 

A box of 25 Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro Exclusivo are $265 on a very popular online retailer. That is $10.6 / stick. A box of Partagas Series D no 4 from a very popular online retailer is $249. That is $9.96 a stick. The Partagas Series D no 4 is one of the most consistent CC I've ever seen with every one I've personally seen perfectly constructed just like a Padron. The complexity difference between the No 4 and the Padron Anniversary is instantly and immediately noticeable. I will regularily notice about 5 flavors in my Padron while I will regularly notice about 7 different flavors in the No 4. Take a look back at the prices. The No 4 is cheaper so how can it be overhyped? It's cheaper than your Padron and is more complex. I like Padron and like I said I have quite a bit in my collection and I regularly smoke them. But I'm not ignorant enough to say CCs are overhyped because look at the numbers I just showed you. And smoke a real No 4 and tell me your Padron Anniverary is more complex. And smoke a No 4 that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor vs a Padron Anniverary that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor and tell me which has changed more. I have done this. You do it then come talk to me. 

One non CC I had recently that was approaching the complexity of top CCs is the Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary. This was simply an amazing cigar and pretty close to as complex as a top CC if not equal. Now, let's run a breakdown of the prices on that cigar. A box of 10 Avo Limited 2011's are $158. That $15 a stick. What was the price up above of the Partagas No 4, oh yeah it was $9.96. Yes I realize these are much different size cigars but they have quite a few similarities in taste which again is why I'm using the No 4 as an example. A box of 25 Montecristo No 2's from a popular online retailer is $274. That is $11/stick. Wait what was the price of a cigar that is almost as complex as a good CC, oh yeah it was $15/stick. Hmm, yeah the CCs are definitely overhyped and overrated. 

In every hobby you will find people who have a favorite whatever and will claim their favorite whatever is better than other things that are actually better than their favorite whatever simply because they don't do the research or put the amount of time in to see if what they are saying is true. They just go by what they may have read someone say or have a very, very limited amount of experience than make a bold and all encompassing statement without the proper experience to be qualified to make such a statement. I wish you the best at your cigar hobby.


----------



## Firedawg

SmokesBetterCigarsThanYou said:


> I had to create a profile on this site since there is a MASS amount of disinformation going around on this site seemed toward steering people away from actual knowledge about cigars and uneducated opinions flying everywhere.
> 
> My cigar budget currently is around $1000/month. Yes you read that correctly. That is what I spend a month on cigars - adding boxes to my collection and smoking. I have smoked everything from Behike's to Backwoods because I'm a person who is trying to actually acquire knowledge about cigars and not state something that is simply not true without having any experience and come across as an ignorant uneducated cigar "enthusiast". Does the fact I spend 1k a month on cigars mean I know more about cigars then 95% of the people on this site? Well, I wouldn't say that but I would say I probably have a more refined palate than 95% of the people on this site simply through experience.
> 
> I have boxes of Padron Anniversary of various types in my collection and many more boxes from that one island. I will start off by saying that Padron makes very, very consistent cigars. Every Padron Anniversary I've seen looked identical, meaning absolutely perfect. The wrappers are gorgeous and simply a work of art. But, are they better than the "overhyped" CCs? Well of course it varies tremendously depending on which type of CC we are talking about. But the comparison of a good CC to a Padron Anniverary is not even close, meaning of course a good CC is in a whole different league compared to a good Padron. I'm not saying Padrons are bad I'm just saying the comparison is night and day for the complexity of smoke. Let's run a breakdown of some numbers shall we and see what is more "overhyped".
> 
> A box of 25 Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro Exclusivo are $265 on a very popular online retailer. That is $10.6 / stick. A box of Partagas Series D no 4 from a very popular online retailer is $249. That is $9.96 a stick. The Partagas Series D no 4 is one of the most consistent CC I've ever seen with every one I've personally seen perfectly constructed just like a Padron. The complexity difference between the No 4 and the Padron Anniversary is instantly and immediately noticeable. I will regularily notice about 5 flavors in my Padron while I will regularly notice about 7 different flavors in the No 4. Take a look back at the prices. The No 4 is cheaper so how can it be overhyped? It's cheaper than your Padron and is more complex. I like Padron and like I said I have quite a bit in my collection and I regularly smoke them. But I'm not ignorant enough to say CCs are overhyped because look at the numbers I just showed you. And smoke a real No 4 and tell me your Padron Anniverary is more complex. And smoke a No 4 that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor vs a Padron Anniverary that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor and tell me which has changed more. I have done this. You do it then come talk to me.
> 
> One non CC I had recently that was approaching the complexity of top CCs is the Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary. This was simply an amazing cigar and pretty close to as complex as a top CC if not equal. Now, let's run a breakdown of the prices on that cigar. A box of 10 Avo Limited 2011's are $158. That $15 a stick. What was the price up above of the Partagas No 4, oh yeah it was $9.96. Yes I realize these are much different size cigars but they have quite a few similarities in taste which again is why I'm using the No 4 as an example. A box of 25 Montecristo No 2's from a popular online retailer is $274. That is $11/stick. Wait what was the price of a cigar that is almost as complex as a good CC, oh yeah it was $15/stick. Hmm, yeah the CCs are definitely overhyped and overrated.
> 
> In every hobby you will find people who have a favorite whatever and will claim their favorite whatever is better than other things that are actually better than their favorite whatever simply because they don't do the research or put the amount of time in to see if what they are saying is true. They just go by what they may have read someone say or have a very, very limited amount of experience than make a bold and all encompassing statement without the proper experience to be qualified to make such a statement. I wish you the best at your cigar hobby.


So basically dont listen to all the Disinformation from everyone else and listen to you with 1 post? :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First off you are paying way too much for your Cuban Cigars! Second you seem to have many points i agree with. But when one shouts them out many stop listening less is more! And there is not a Non Cuban i can think of that is better than a Cuban of equal or lesser cost. Of course the non Cuban crowd will tell you. Its not a fair comparison because of the taxes. But at the end of the day i am not smoking the taxes. Its what we all have access to. For the money nothing beats a Cuban IMHO! And that you can take to the bank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## gahdzila

SmokesBetterCigarsThanYou said:


> I had to create a profile on this site since there is a *MASS amount of disinformation going around on this site *seemed toward steering people away from actual knowledge about cigars and uneducated opinions flying everywhere.
> 
> My cigar budget currently is around $1000/month. Yes you read that correctly. That is what I spend a month on cigars - adding boxes to my collection and smoking. I have smoked everything from Behike's to Backwoods because I'm a person who is trying to actually acquire knowledge about cigars and not state something that is simply not true without having any experience and come across as an ignorant uneducated cigar "enthusiast". Does the fact I spend 1k a month on cigars mean I know more about cigars then 95% of the people on this site? Well, I wouldn't say that but* I would say I probably have a more refined palate than 95% of the people on this site simply through experience. *
> 
> I have boxes of Padron Anniversary of various types in my collection and many more boxes from that one island. I will start off by saying that Padron makes very, very consistent cigars. Every Padron Anniversary I've seen looked identical, meaning absolutely perfect. The wrappers are gorgeous and simply a work of art. But, are they better than the "overhyped" CCs? Well of course it varies tremendously depending on which type of CC we are talking about. But the comparison of a good CC to a Padron Anniverary is not even close, meaning of course a good CC is in a whole different league compared to a good Padron. I'm not saying Padrons are bad I'm just saying the comparison is night and day for the complexity of smoke. Let's run a breakdown of some numbers shall we and see what is more "overhyped".
> 
> A box of 25 Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro Exclusivo are $265 on a very popular online retailer. That is $10.6 / stick. A box of Partagas Series D no 4 from a very popular online retailer is $249. That is $9.96 a stick. The Partagas Series D no 4 is one of the most consistent CC I've ever seen with every one I've personally seen perfectly constructed just like a Padron. The complexity difference between the No 4 and the Padron Anniversary is instantly and immediately noticeable. I will regularily notice about 5 flavors in my Padron while I will regularly notice about 7 different flavors in the No 4. Take a look back at the prices. The No 4 is cheaper so how can it be overhyped? It's cheaper than your Padron and is more complex. I like Padron and like I said I have quite a bit in my collection and I regularly smoke them. But I'm not ignorant enough to say CCs are overhyped because look at the numbers I just showed you. And smoke a real No 4 and tell me your Padron Anniverary is more complex. And smoke a No 4 that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor vs a Padron Anniverary that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor and tell me which has changed more. I have done this. * You do it then come talk to me. *
> 
> One non CC I had recently that was approaching the complexity of top CCs is the Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary. This was simply an amazing cigar and pretty close to as complex as a top CC if not equal. Now, let's run a breakdown of the prices on that cigar. A box of 10 Avo Limited 2011's are $158. That $15 a stick. What was the price up above of the Partagas No 4, oh yeah it was $9.96. Yes I realize these are much different size cigars but they have quite a few similarities in taste which again is why I'm using the No 4 as an example. A box of 25 Montecristo No 2's from a popular online retailer is $274. That is $11/stick. Wait what was the price of a cigar that is almost as complex as a good CC, oh yeah it was $15/stick. Hmm, yeah the CCs are definitely overhyped and overrated.
> 
> In every hobby you will find people who have a favorite whatever and will claim their favorite whatever is better than other things that are actually better than their favorite whatever simply because they don't do the research or put the amount of time in to see if what they are saying is true. They just go by what they may have read someone say or have a *very, very limited amount of experience* than make a bold and all encompassing statement without the proper experience to be qualified to make such a statement. I wish you the best at your cigar hobby.


Nice way to introduce yourself to the community.


----------



## BKDW

Sir,

Can you cite an example of the "MASS amount of disinformation going around on this site"?
Is that a general comment or one regarding the particular cigars you speak of?


----------



## lukesparksoff

NWMT


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fellas please stop feeding the trolls! In the interest and integrity of the greatest cigar forum in the world PUFF! Let the antagonist just quietly fade away!:thumb::ask::juggle::bolt:


----------



## HectorL

gahdzila said:


> Nice way to introduce yourself to the community.


Lol thats a great .gif


----------



## harley33

Assuming that you're stirring the pot, I'll reply. 

I'm not a fan of the PSD4's as I have not had one with enough age on it. I have a couple of boxes that I revisit every couple of months and they don't have "it" for me, yet. That being said I would take that box of Padron over PSD4 if they are both 2010's and the end of the world is in the next month.

But, I don't see the world ending in the next month, so I buy the CC's and age them. The Padron is already aged. It will be better. In my mind, the fun part of this hobby is acquiring cigars and aging them until they are great. This hobby is a marathon not a sprint. If you look hard, there are still '06 and newer out there.... already aged..... ready for ya!

To Tony's point, the prices that you quote are a little high.

To each their own....

Harley33


----------



## bcasey03

Ha this is the first I've seen of this on puff.:ask:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Welcome to Puff ( SmokesBetterCigarsThanYou ). Wow what a introduction, we at puff get one post wonders all the time. I hope this isn't the case with you.We would love to tap the plethora of information you say you have. The forum can always use another Level 4 Connoisseur,a real life Cigar Aficionado ROFLMAO .Hope you can back your words



SmokesBetterCigarsThanYou said:


> I had to create a profile on this site since there is a MASS amount of disinformation going around on this site seemed toward steering people away from actual knowledge about cigars and uneducated opinions flying everywhere.
> 
> My cigar budget currently is around $1000/month. Yes you read that correctly. That is what I spend a month on cigars - adding boxes to my collection and smoking. I have smoked everything from Behike's to Backwoods because I'm a person who is trying to actually acquire knowledge about cigars and not state something that is simply not true without having any experience and come across as an ignorant uneducated cigar "enthusiast". Does the fact I spend 1k a month on cigars mean I know more about cigars then 95% of the people on this site? Well, I wouldn't say that but I would say I probably have a more refined palate than 95% of the people on this site simply through experience.
> 
> I have boxes of Padron Anniversary of various types in my collection and many more boxes from that one island. I will start off by saying that Padron makes very, very consistent cigars. Every Padron Anniversary I've seen looked identical, meaning absolutely perfect. The wrappers are gorgeous and simply a work of art. But, are they better than the "overhyped" CCs? Well of course it varies tremendously depending on which type of CC we are talking about. But the comparison of a good CC to a Padron Anniverary is not even close, meaning of course a good CC is in a whole different league compared to a good Padron. I'm not saying Padrons are bad I'm just saying the comparison is night and day for the complexity of smoke. Let's run a breakdown of some numbers shall we and see what is more "overhyped".
> 
> A box of 25 Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro Exclusivo are $265 on a very popular online retailer. That is $10.6 / stick. A box of Partagas Series D no 4 from a very popular online retailer is $249. That is $9.96 a stick. The Partagas Series D no 4 is one of the most consistent CC I've ever seen with every one I've personally seen perfectly constructed just like a Padron. The complexity difference between the No 4 and the Padron Anniversary is instantly and immediately noticeable. I will regularily notice about 5 flavors in my Padron while I will regularly notice about 7 different flavors in the No 4. Take a look back at the prices. The No 4 is cheaper so how can it be overhyped? It's cheaper than your Padron and is more complex. I like Padron and like I said I have quite a bit in my collection and I regularly smoke them. But I'm not ignorant enough to say CCs are overhyped because look at the numbers I just showed you. And smoke a real No 4 and tell me your Padron Anniverary is more complex. And smoke a No 4 that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor vs a Padron Anniverary that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor and tell me which has changed more. I have done this. You do it then come talk to me.
> 
> One non CC I had recently that was approaching the complexity of top CCs is the Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary. This was simply an amazing cigar and pretty close to as complex as a top CC if not equal. Now, let's run a breakdown of the prices on that cigar. A box of 10 Avo Limited 2011's are $158. That $15 a stick. What was the price up above of the Partagas No 4, oh yeah it was $9.96. Yes I realize these are much different size cigars but they have quite a few similarities in taste which again is why I'm using the No 4 as an example. A box of 25 Montecristo No 2's from a popular online retailer is $274. That is $11/stick. Wait what was the price of a cigar that is almost as complex as a good CC, oh yeah it was $15/stick. Hmm, yeah the CCs are definitely overhyped and overrated.
> 
> In every hobby you will find people who have a favorite whatever and will claim their favorite whatever is better than other things that are actually better than their favorite whatever simply because they don't do the research or put the amount of time in to see if what they are saying is true. They just go by what they may have read someone say or have a very, very limited amount of experience than make a bold and all encompassing statement without the proper experience to be qualified to make such a statement. I wish you the best at your cigar hobby.


----------



## bigslowrock

Why the hell would someone with a 1k cigar budget be smoking backwoods?


----------



## cheese

Seems like everybody but me has posted in this thread.

Huh, guess now I have. :boohoo:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Old thread Cheese, some new guy did some grave digging

QUOTE=cheese;3283914]Seems like everybody but me has posted in this thread.

Huh, guess now I have. :boohoo:[/QUOTE]


----------



## dahu

never better.....


----------



## bigslowrock

Dahu . Edit your post now or you'll get banned


----------



## dahu

*sheepishly ducks head*

Thank you.



bigslowrock said:


> Dahu . Edit your post now or you'll get banned


----------



## tpharkman

SmokesBetterCigarsThanYou said:


> I had to create a profile on this site since there is a MASS amount of disinformation going around on this site seemed toward steering people away from actual knowledge about cigars and uneducated opinions flying everywhere.
> 
> My cigar budget currently is around $1000/month. Yes you read that correctly. That is what I spend a month on cigars - adding boxes to my collection and smoking. I have smoked everything from Behike's to Backwoods because I'm a person who is trying to actually acquire knowledge about cigars and not state something that is simply not true without having any experience and come across as an ignorant uneducated cigar "enthusiast". Does the fact I spend 1k a month on cigars mean I know more about cigars then 95% of the people on this site? Well, I wouldn't say that but I would say I probably have a more refined palate than 95% of the people on this site simply through experience.
> 
> I have boxes of Padron Anniversary of various types in my collection and many more boxes from that one island. I will start off by saying that Padron makes very, very consistent cigars. Every Padron Anniversary I've seen looked identical, meaning absolutely perfect. The wrappers are gorgeous and simply a work of art. But, are they better than the "overhyped" CCs? Well of course it varies tremendously depending on which type of CC we are talking about. But the comparison of a good CC to a Padron Anniverary is not even close, meaning of course a good CC is in a whole different league compared to a good Padron. I'm not saying Padrons are bad I'm just saying the comparison is night and day for the complexity of smoke. Let's run a breakdown of some numbers shall we and see what is more "overhyped".
> 
> A box of 25 Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro Exclusivo are $265 on a very popular online retailer. That is $10.6 / stick. A box of Partagas Series D no 4 from a very popular online retailer is $249. That is $9.96 a stick. The Partagas Series D no 4 is one of the most consistent CC I've ever seen with every one I've personally seen perfectly constructed just like a Padron. The complexity difference between the No 4 and the Padron Anniversary is instantly and immediately noticeable. I will regularily notice about 5 flavors in my Padron while I will regularly notice about 7 different flavors in the No 4. Take a look back at the prices. The No 4 is cheaper so how can it be overhyped? It's cheaper than your Padron and is more complex. I like Padron and like I said I have quite a bit in my collection and I regularly smoke them. But I'm not ignorant enough to say CCs are overhyped because look at the numbers I just showed you. And smoke a real No 4 and tell me your Padron Anniverary is more complex. And smoke a No 4 that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor vs a Padron Anniverary that has been aged for 2+ years in your humidor and tell me which has changed more. I have done this. You do it then come talk to me.
> 
> One non CC I had recently that was approaching the complexity of top CCs is the Avo Limited Edition 2011 85th Anniversary. This was simply an amazing cigar and pretty close to as complex as a top CC if not equal. Now, let's run a breakdown of the prices on that cigar. A box of 10 Avo Limited 2011's are $158. That $15 a stick. What was the price up above of the Partagas No 4, oh yeah it was $9.96. Yes I realize these are much different size cigars but they have quite a few similarities in taste which again is why I'm using the No 4 as an example. A box of 25 Montecristo No 2's from a popular online retailer is $274. That is $11/stick. Wait what was the price of a cigar that is almost as complex as a good CC, oh yeah it was $15/stick. Hmm, yeah the CCs are definitely overhyped and overrated.
> 
> In every hobby you will find people who have a favorite whatever and will claim their favorite whatever is better than other things that are actually better than their favorite whatever simply because they don't do the research or put the amount of time in to see if what they are saying is true. They just go by what they may have read someone say or have a very, very limited amount of experience than make a bold and all encompassing statement without the proper experience to be qualified to make such a statement. I wish you the best at your cigar hobby.


Oh yeah, but my dad can beat up your dad:baby: All cigars are overrated because I haven't found one yet that is better than sex:boom:

Close maybe but no:smoke2:


----------



## gahdzila

tpharkman said:


> All cigars are overrated because I haven't found one yet that is better than sex:boom:
> 
> Close maybe but no:smoke2:


Obviously, you've never smoked an Anejo :banana:


----------



## jakesmokes

Sounds like the OP is somewhat new to cigars. Its ironic because I was going to make a post today on my musings relating to cigar taste. I started smoking with real earnest in February of this year. And I blew a lot of cash trying to find something I *really* liked. I quickly discovered Padrons and decided that *they* were the ultimate cigar. I have almost everything they make. All the naturals for sure. Truthfully I don't like Maduros. And, like the OP I tried about 6 or so different CCs. Mostly gifts from my brother. I hated them all pretty much. I also didn't really like the AFs that I tried and I tired some fairly expensive ones (not the Opus yet though).

But about a month ago I got a hold of a CC that, to date, is the best cigar I have ever smoked. I would kill, or at least maim, for a box of those. Or, maybe run naked through the park. They are ridiculously awesome. I have also returned to some of the AFs that have been languishing in my cooler only to find that they are pretty decent.

Truth is.. your tastes change. Everyone tells you that they will and you don't believe it, but then they do. I smoked a Tambo today out of a smelvis sampler and was pretty much floored by how good it was. I credit puff for getting me off of my Padron fixation. Now I can enjoy 601s and Tats (which are far cheaper) as well as Padrons. Kinda makes me feel more well rounded. 

Tastes definitely change. But some things stay the same. I really dislike maduros. And I also really dislike connecticut wrappers for some reason. I suspect that will stay the same.. at least for awhile. I never developed a taste for cilantro either. Yuck. 

Expect to feel differently in a year. I didn't. But then I did.

David (Smoking a Padron 45 as I write this )


----------



## bazookajoe

moving this to the habanos section...


----------



## joay11

This thread is like arguing if lobster or tenderloin is better. The 45's and 26's are awesome smokes as are CC's but ultimately the flavor and experience are totally different. I guess it depends are your mood or your taste buds. IMO I place them on par with some of the best smokes I've had.


----------



## Rock31

bigslowrock said:


> Why the hell would someone with a 1k cigar budget be smoking backwoods?


I have an 11k budget per month and smoke Ron Mexico's....what's the problem? :dance:

Ridiculous.

Thread is almost a year old...time to send it where it belongs.


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Smoke a Quesda Espana. Their cubanesque flavors are better than most cubans brand new. Unfortunately they lose out to aged CC's. But at less than $8 a stick, they beat every stick out there when trying to replicate cuban flavors. I don't think Padrons are cubanesque in taste, but rather fantastic Nic sticks.


----------



## gahdzila

amsgpwarrior said:


> Smoke a *Quesda Espana.* Their cubanesque flavors are better than most cubans brand new. Unfortunately they lose out to aged CC's. But at less than $8 a stick, they beat every stick out there when trying to replicate cuban flavors. I don't think Padrons are cubanesque in taste, but rather fantastic Nic sticks.


Never heard of these. A quick google search:
(linky)


> Quesada Espana is currently available only in Spain


These are NC, correct? If so, where did you find them? They sound tasty.

Edit - why is my link getting *'ed out?


----------



## amsgpwarrior

gahdzila said:


> Never heard of these. A quick google search:
> (linky)
> 
> These are NC, correct? If so, where did you find them? They sound tasty.
> 
> Edit - why is my link getting *'ed out?


Yeah they are NC's. They are getting rave reviews. If these don't get in the CA Top 25 then there is something wrong with them. But they can be had in the US from a couple B&M's that were very adamant about having these in the states. Check out Charlie's postings at cigarfeed.com about the cigar. He has info about procuring some. Several people have been selling these on PUFF as well. Or check out Wade's site too.


----------



## sirxlaughs

I can't believe the amount of "hoopla" one post from a complete stranger has created. I hope the mods finally close this thread so it can rest in peace among other threads in the archives.


----------



## tpharkman

Probably way off topic but I have some of the Quesada Espanas and they are excellent smokes. I wouldn't say they are necessarily better than ccs but they sure do mirror the flavor profile quite well. I have no idea what aging will do for them because they will slowly disappear over the next few months.

Just wish they would produce them for the American market because I would buy them again by they boxload.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Closing this one up fellas. This thread has been laying "dormant" since March and was recently resurrected by a member who does not have access to the forum this was moved to. Your welcome to started a new thread on this topic if you want.


----------

